# Passport validity...HELP..please =)



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

I am a Canadian citizen. My passport expires on May 9, 2009. Our travel dates to Spain are: arrival February 23rd, departure March 12, 2009. I started my new passport application in early December. Twice now, Canada has rejected my photos! Anyway, Passport Canada, against my SPECIFIC instructions, has mailed the rejected ap along with my current passport to my street address where we do NOT receive mail. To make a long story short, the packet was lost until yesterday. It will still take several days to arrive. This leaves me no time to acquire a new passport unless I fly up to Vancouver, and go in person, costing approximately USD 1,000.00

Will I be able to enter Spain with my current passport? I have onward plane tickets, confirmed hotel reservations, etc


Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Check with the airline as some do not allow you to travel with less than 6 months on your passport. You can also contact spanish immigration control.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Check with the Spanish Embassy in Canada and if at all possible get them to put any positive answer in writing. 

A friend got let into the USA recently because the US Embassy in Oslo had given her written incorrect information and US customs had difficulty denying her entry.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks you two..I'll do both..but maybe in the end have to go to Van. I will insist on something in writing or at least by email


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

I would stick to Steve´s advice. They will probably let you in IF you have a document proving you have started a passport application process.

Best to check w/ the Embassy!

BTW, what´s wrong with your photos? Are they giving you a reason for refusal?

Good luck!


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi: Thanks for your response! A reason? Oh yes! The first set was "cropped too close to the top of my head", the second set is "too pale" Mind you, these were done at a place which has a computer program and templates for CANADIAN PASSPORT pphotos! Do you love it? Of course, Canada is also the only "civilized" country on the planet which demands a new passport every FIVE years, instead of TEN .They need to support the welfare state somehow!

I have emailed 3 Spanish Embassies..all three emails have been returned to me "undeliverable". 

And of course, at this point, thanks to Passport Canada mailing my rejected application back to me at my street addy, where I made clear to them on my application we do NOT rceive mail, my original passport and original birth certificate are LOST!

On Monday, I was given a Tracking number by DHL courier service after they found my packet at their Lost Freight Depot after 2 weeks. As of today, Friday, when I run the tracking number, the response is: "There is no record of this item"

As I now do not have time to apply for a passport by mail, I will have to fly up to Vancouver, BC and go in person...Catch 22, of course, is that I DO NOT HAVE my original documents..they are lost in the mail thanks to Passport Canada!

Every day, I watch the airfares go up and cannot book my trip to Vancouver, because I don't have any documents. Should I ever get them and get up to Van, the trip, hotel, expedited passport, etc will cost me at least USD 1,000.00 Not exactly in my budget the week before a 3 week trip to Europe..

Aaaahhh, life is good


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, I've just reread my wild rant up there. Finally realized I could either laugh or cry...decided to LAUGH..15 days till we land in Malaga, so gotta keep my eye on that ball =)

I'm flying up to Vancouver on Sunday the 15th, and will pay through the nose for an expedited passport..I'll also get to visit a very long term friend while there who will run me to the passport office..so, It's ALL good..YAY!!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad things are looking good for you, mate.

Cheers


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

scharlack said:


> Glad things are looking good for you, mate.
> 
> Cheers


Hi there!

Thanks so much for your kind words, scharlack. I arrived home in Arizona yesterday with my passport in my hot little hand! Will be luxuriating in the Malaga atmosphere on Feb 24th!! YAY!! Janice


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

OK I'm jealous - I wanna be in Spain right now - freezing my nuts off here in UK...

Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

thrax said:


> OK I'm jealous - I wanna be in Spain right now - freezing my nuts off here in UK...
> 
> Have a great trip!!!!


Thank you!! I don't have any nuts to freeze off, but I froze my a*s (that's colonial for ar*e) off in bloody freezing Vancouver BC getting the dang passport.

However, life goes on , no??

When's your next trip to Spain? Must always keep daydreaming about it, it helps..


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

And I want to be in Brazil next week because it´s Carnival 

I would better quit daydreaming and get back to work


----------

